# Lyrics



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey! post some of your favorite lyrics or lyrics you have written each other and give each other advice. here is lyrics i wrote for a black metal song I'm writing with my friend who plays the keyboard/piano.
please give me some advice!

*Meaningless anomalies*
Constant awareness
Living around lies
but knowing anyways, what lies ahead
the never ending watch
always seeking
always looking
But for what?
meaningless anomalies,
meaningless anomalies, 
knowing the fate of a thousand men
but still you search
knowing countless tales of future and past
knowing when it will end
but still you search
meaningless anomalies,
What do they mean?
what is the purpose
Of your never ending search?​


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

"Clothes Line Saga" -Bob Dylan (Think it is on the older Basement Tapes set with the Band)

After a while we took in the clothes
Nobody said very much
Just some old wild shirts and a couple pairs of pants
Which nobody really wanted to touch
Mama come in and picked up a book
An' Papa asked her what it was
Someone else asked, "What do you care?"
Papa said, "Well, just because?"
Then they started to take back their clothes
Hang'em on the line
It was January the thirtieth
And everybody was feelin' fine.

The next day, everybody got up
Seein' if the clothes were dry
The dogs were barking, a neighbor passed
Mama, of cource, she said, "Hi"
"Have you heard the news?" he said with a grin
"The Vice President's gone mad"
"Where?" "Downtown." "When?" "Last night"
"Hmm, say, that's too bad"
"Well, there's nothing we can do about it," said the neighbor
"It's just something we're gonna have to forget"
"Yes, I guess so" said Ma
Then she asked me if the clothes was still wet.

I reached up, touched my shirt
And the neighbor said, "Are those clothes yours?"
I said, "Some of them, not all of them"
He said, "Ya always help out around here with the chores ?"
I said, "Sometime, not all the time"
Then my neighbor he blew his nose
Just as papa yelled outside
"Mama wants you to come back in the house and bring them clothes"
Well, I just do what I'm told so I did it, of course
I went back in the house and Mama met me
And then I shut all the doors.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Given your pessimistic streak, I suggest you use Samuel Beckett's writings as a source of inspiration:

*"Cascando"*
by _Samuel Beckett_

*1*

why not merely the despaired of
occasion of
wordshed

is it not better abort than be barren

the hours after you are gone are so leaden
they will always start dragging too soon
the grapples clawing blindly the bed of want
bringing up the bones the old loves
sockets filled once with eyes like yours
all always is it better too soon than never
the black want splashing their faces
saying again nine days never floated the loved
nor nine months
nor nine lives

*2*

saying again
if you do not teach me I shall not learn
saying again there is a last
even of last times
last times of begging
last times of loving
of knowing not knowing pretending
a last even of last times of saying
if you do not love me I shall not be loved
if I do not love you I shall not love

the churn of stale words in the heart again
love love love thud of the old plunger
pestling the unalterable
whey of words

terrified again
of not loving
of loving and not you
of being loved and not by you
of knowing not knowing pretending
pretending

I and all the others that will love you
if they love you

*3*

unless they love you


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> *please give me some advice!*
> 
> *Meaningless anomalies*
> Constant awareness
> ...


Answering these question would provide added value to the listener.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Answering these question would provide added value to the listener.


well i was thinking of answering them in other songs, kind of a story i guess


----------

